# 3 day old puppy stepped on by mother?!



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first post.
I have a puppy on hold from a reputable breeder. These pups were born 5 days ago..
3 days after birth one of the females was accidentally stepped on by the mother, as of now the breeder is saying that the vets say most likely soft tissue injury and they are confident she has been making small progress since then..the breeder has been feeding her with a tube since then but today the pup was able to nurse a little bit from the mother..I guess when I say it out loud it doesn't sound like there much to worry about but I am freaking out since she is only a few days old :/
Anyone have any similar experiences suggestions comments or advice???


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

Is it that specific puppy that you reserved or are you holding a position to pick from at week 8? It's atypical to have puppies designated to homes at such a young age unless it's a gender requirement and there is only one of that gender in the litter.


----------



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

Well there's 5 males and 3 females and I have third pick for female sex


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

USMCvet said:


> Well there's 5 males and 3 females and I have third pick for female sex


That makes sense then. If the pup truly recovers maybe another one of the people ahead of you would prefer them. 

Usually a breeder will allow you to transfer your deposit to the next litter if you don't find the right dog with the current litter.


----------

